# Three Mile Bridge 10-4



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Got 4 10 pound-ish reds, a small Spanish and a white trout. Had two something or others break me off. My fault both times. Big fish though. One of them almost spooled me. Trolling yo zuris for the most part. Caught the white trout on a Gulp. Didn't spend too much time fishing the Gulps.

Good luck. AP


----------



## cinichols (Jan 30, 2016)

Looks like you've got it going on based on your last two reports. Way to stay on the fish. I love fishing at the bridge.


----------

